# Lake Thompson Honey



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

nice to hear. I'm going to be working mine Saturday for the first time. I need to mark those queens and I may throw one in the Jenter after seeing the brood patterns.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I'll be checking my on Saturday as well. I was really impressed with the brood patterns and the "fatness" of the nucs. As it stands now, I will definately be back for more next year.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

LtlWilli said:


> I just came in from weedeating all around the 4 nucs of Mn. Hygenics I picked up last week from Lake Thompson Honey. They were totally unmoved by my actions. These are good, gentle bees, and the nucs I got are just packed with bees....I'll bee buying from them again for sure.


I'm curious though... had they been irrate at the commotion.... would that have changed your opinion on Lake Thompson Honey and the nucs you got?


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm sure that they are probably good bees, but a nuc is usually a bit more mellow than a booming hive of 7 boxes stuffed with bees.....


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

No, not at all...In fact, I expected to get a little bit of sprint racing from the affair. It is just that I was both surprised and pleased that a foot race was not needed....Nope, there would have been no change in my opinion of Lake Thompson....Oh, my regular hives were also essentually disinterested and nonplussed, too. Maybe it's the whiskey I put in their sugar syrup that is keeping them mild, I dunno.....


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I hived mine on Monday and had to add a medium to one of them on Thursday. The deep with HSC and the original frames in the deep were almost plugged with bees and they had already started storing nectar and pollen in the HSC. My main concern was that there were too many idle bees congesting the entrance so I added a medium of PC above the deep.

I think this is going to be a boomer if it doesn't swarm.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I just came in from doing 2 of mine. I would have done them all, but I am afraid I overheated---I put my suit on over the warm clothes I was wearing in the cool of the early morning. DUH!!!
Both went well, and in one , you could not have squeezed another 100 bees in there if you tried. Both sides of the combs , the walls, and the floor were one moving mass. As a newb, I feel good that I was only stung twice, and that was my fault----don't wear a leather glove with even a little hole in it, and be sure to secure your bottom pants legs.Now I have one on my thumb and a doozy on the back of my heel.....Nonetheless, I am proud of myself for accomplishing my very first nuc transfers without having to be called Mr. Bumpy for a while....Now , I have to find some duct tape...
Ya'll have a blessedly good day.
Rick~ LtlWilli


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Just an update on my six Lake Thompson nucs. I put them in ten frame deeps about 10 days ago. When I checked them this weekend they were "busting at the seams". They had completely drawn out the other five foundationless frames and filled most of them with brood. I had to add a second deep to all of them. There was so much brood that I needed to move three frames of brood up to the center of the second deep to give them more room in the bottom deep. If the Chinese Tallow flow last as long as it normally does, I suspect that I'll be supering them next weekend.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Yep, I have already split a couple of mine that had queen cells. They are laying fools.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

So far, I have managed to stay ahead of mine, though just barely. I almost think I could have pulled a three frame nuc from each of them yesterday and still have them make some honey this season.


----------

